# Hello all from South Coast UK



## topcat6 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi
I keep a few mice and i call my collection "South Coast Mousery" im between Worthing and Brighton on the south coast
I breed the following: 
Assorted Fuzzy
REW
BEW
Dove
herald
lots of assorted colours
working on:
Longhair 
Hairless


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome!! 
What is Herald? Do you mean Hereford?


----------



## topcat6 (Nov 10, 2016)

Its a white line inbetween the ears on the top of the head running to the eyes.
I was told it was a herald and i kinda do now save explaining the mark.
But not a "Hereford" i couldn't find a referance on it and was going to be a question if anyone else every heard of it?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

It sounds like someone trying to come up with a name for a not very well marked hereford, sometimes people like to do that and very few other people will have heard of it because its just something they made up


----------



## topcat6 (Nov 10, 2016)

Probably abit of both, but they don't come up and not intentally breeding Herefords.

Concentration more now on: 
Longhairs
Satins
Fuzzy (Only bred on request)
Hairless (Only bred on request)

https://www.facebook.com/SouthCoastMousery/


----------



## FlorenceB (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey, welcome to the forum! I'm a follower of your facebook page


----------

